# Dlink wbr 2310 wireless router and RCA cable modem issues



## gasman2008 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok I have had this RCA cable modem for along time ( comcast ) and recently got the Dlink wireless router WBR 2310 to help with my laptop. MY system has XP and is the pent d 2.8 Ghz processor . had a regular linksys router before. NO issues . I did ALL the stuff they said to do and then some, read till im cross eyed and have talked to them in tech support at dlink and I offically can now speak a foreign language I think. Basically waht happens is , if i install the router and leave the wireless not enable , all is good. if i enable the wireless then i may get the modem and it workign ok, or it might slow down ( lights blinking at random slower then norm) Or i might have waht happens more then the other. the modem will start to cycle, full shut down and then do a restart and polling but never show full connection, then do another restart over and over ... if i do anything to remove the router then the modem will go thru its cycle and show it ready for connection to pc... I have tried it all. i can connect to the wireless network but no internet there due to the modem thing. any idea's?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's start by getting to a default configuration. 

First off, if you haven't done so, update the router to the latest firmware available from D-Link.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.





Once you get to this point and it works, we can work on enabling the wireless capability.


----------

